# Add-on codes following primary surgery code guidelines??



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Nov 22, 2011)

I just need clarification that the add-on codes would follow their primary code guidelines.. if the primary code billed is considered a major surgery, then the appropriate add-on code should be treated as a surgical procedure as well.... correct?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 22, 2011)

i am not sure i understand your question exactly can youbput it into context with a procedure example?


----------



## AlwaysLearningCoder (Nov 22, 2011)

*49568*

procedure code 49568 was billed with 49561. 49561 is a major surgery with 90 global days and is qualifying as a surgical procedure. its add-on code is being denied for no auth, but auth isn't needed for outpatient surgical procedures. wouldn't the add on code be qualified as a surgical procedure, as it can only be billed with a surgical procedure?


----------

